# Captain Richard J. (Rick) Cashin



## kwflatbed

<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]








_Captain Richard J. Cashin_​





















[/TD][TD]Captain Richard J. (Rick) Cashin 
*Massachusetts State Police*
*Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 28, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 52
*Tour of Duty:* 28 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 28, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Captain Richard Cashin was killed in an automobile accident on Route 1, in Saugus, while on duty at approximately 1:45 am. His patrol car left the roadway and struck a utility pole.

Captain Cashin was assigned as the shift commander of Troop A and had served with the agency for 28 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
Agency Contact Information
Massachusetts State Police
470 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702

Phone: (508) 820-2300

_*Please contact the Massachusetts State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## StbbrnMedic

So sad.
Prayers to his family, both at home and at the MSP. God Bless Capt. Cashin.


----------



## dcs2244

R I P...


----------



## RCPD33

RIP Captain Cashin


----------



## TRPDiesel

Rest in Peace Captain


----------



## Nighttrain

Condolences to the Cashin family. RIP Captain.


----------



## kwflatbed

RIP and Thank You for your help in my time of need.

Condolences to the Cashin family and the MSP.


----------



## mr.anttrax

RIP Captain Cashin.


----------



## mase4615

Rest in Peace Trooper Cashin


----------



## fra444

God Bless you Captain Cashin. From everything I have read here you were a person that people were proud to be around. I am sorry I never had the chance to meet you Sir.


----------



## CJIS

As I stated in the other tread RIP Capt. My thoughts and prays are with your Family.


----------



## GARDA

BIG IRISH said:


> I was working the desk at A-6 when the call came in from an off-duty P.O. at 0145 hrs. I was also one of the last three people to see him alive. God bless Capt. Cashin and your family. May you also rest in peace sir.


One of the worst nights on A-Ptl-1 in a long time for sure.

Lest We Forget Captain Cashin and his family.

None among us wish to be reminded of their own mortality:
"But For The Grace of God"... any given shift.

Be Safe All. Rest in Peace, Sir.


----------



## pahapoika

R.i.p.


----------



## MCADPD24

Rest in Peace Captain Cashin. My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## badgebunny

My heart goes out to the Cashin family and the MSP...my thoughts and prayers are with you all. Rest in peace Sir!


----------



## Pats2009

My thoughts and prayers go out to Captain Cashin, family, and his co-workers. Thank you for your years of service and may you Rest In Peace sir.


----------



## mpr4601

R.I.P. Captain Cashin


----------



## Nightstalker

RIP Captain.


----------



## sulldog6

RIP

My thoughts & prayers for Capt. Cashin, his family, & the MSP.


----------



## firefighter39

May God grant eternal rest and perpetual light shine upon him.


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Condolences to the family of Captain Cashin and to the members of the MSP.


----------



## DJM1968

R.I.P. Captain Cashin.

May his soul and all the souls of the faithful departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace in Christ.


----------



## watertower

Captain Cashin.....A real Trooper! God Bless you and thank u for making the MSP what is made up to be. 

c-trooper


----------



## kdk240

RIP SIR , may our prayers be with you, your family and brother Troopers!


----------



## Guest

Check your stations. The Funeral info has been sent out on the teletype.


----------



## blueline21

Anyone know if the service will be open to outside agencies?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Cpt. Richard J. Cashin*

*Boxford, Mass*

*Friday, January 30, 2009*


Mass. State Police Captain Richard J. Cashin, 52, of Boxford, died unexpectedly January 28, 2009 while on duty. Rick was the beloved husband of 30 years to Caroline M. (Colarusso) Cashin. Loving father of Katie M. of N. Andover, Julie A., Thomas M. and Matthew R. all of Boxford. Dear brother of Thomas M. and his wife Emily of TX, Maryann Cashin of Haverhill, and the late Michael J. Cherished uncle of Michael, James, Rebecca, and Michelle, and brother-in-law of Kathy Cashin Durkee. His Funeral Mass will be on Monday, February 2, 2009 at 11:00 A.M. in Sacred Hearts Church, Bradford (Rte. 495 to Exit 48, 2 miles north on Rte. 125). Calling hours will be Sunday from 2:00-7:00 P.M. at the Church. Interment will be private. In lieu of flowers, contributions in his memory may be made to the Cashin Children Fund c/o Eastern Bank, 4 Federal St. Danvers, MA, 01923.

Condolences and full obituary may be obtained by visiting http://www.farmerfuneralhomes.com H.L Farmers & Sons Bradford & Haverhill 978-372-9311

*H.L. Farmer & Sons Funeral Home*​


----------



## MM1799

RIP Captain Cashin.

I usually laugh when someone uses the term "Trooper" when speaking of a Capt/Maj/Col. However, Captain Cashin, you are the epitome of a trooper. 

You had a high enough rank to hide away anywhere in the state, on any shift, in some comfy admin position. Instead you could be found making traffic stops and backing up road troopers at 3am. 

Rest assured, your family will forever be watched over and protected by those you watched over and protected.


----------



## kwflatbed

More Info

*Funeral Set For Trooper Killed In Crash*

Funeral services are now set for a veteran Massachusetts State Trooper killed in a crash in Saugus *earlier this week*.

Capt. Richard Cashin, 52, was on-duty when his unmarked cruiser hit a pole, crossed a parking lot and slammed into a snowbank off Route 1 early Wednesday morning.

He died at the scene. The cause of the crash is still under investigation.

A wake will be held Sunday, February 1 from 2 p.m. to 7 p.m. at The Sacred Heart Church, 165 South Main Street in Bradford. The law enforcement walk-by will begin at 4.

The funeral will be held Monday at 11 a.m. at the same church. Services will be private.

Cashin was an overnight shift commander with the State Police Troop A.

He is survived by his wife and four children - two sons, ages 9 and 13, and two daughters, ages 24 and 25.

Cashin started his career in 1980 with the Metropolitan District Commission Police, and became a member of the State Police when the two agencies merged in 1992.

It's believed that he is the highest-ranking State Police officer ever to die in the line of duty in Massachusetts.

http://wbztv.com/local/state.trooper.funeral.2.922216.html

In lieu of flowers, his family asks that donations be made to the Cashin Children's Fund.

Donations can be mailed to:

*Eastern Bank, 
c/o The Cashin Children's Fund
4 Federal Street, Danvers, MA 
01923*


----------



## Duff112

Well said MM. My condolences to the Cashin family and the MSP family

Your police brethren grieve with you as well.


----------



## BRION24

R.I.P. Sir 

My sincerest condolences to the Cashin family and my MSP brothers and sisters who had the pleasure to work with him.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Hundreds Attend Wake For Trooper Killed In Crash*

HAVERHILL (WBZ)












Hundreds of troopers and police officers lined up outside of Sacred Hearts Church in Haverhill Sunday.
WBZ



Hundreds of police officers lined up outside of Sacred Hearts Church in Haverhill Sunday to attend the wake for a veteran Massachusetts State Trooper killed in a crash in Saugus *earlier this week*.

Capt. Richard Cashin, 52, was on-duty when his unmarked cruiser hit a pole, crossed a parking lot and slammed into a snowbank off Route 1 early Wednesday morning.

He died at the scene. The cause of the crash is still under investigation.

The funeral will be held Monday at 11 a.m. at Sacred Hearts. Services will be private.

Cashin was an overnight shift commander with the State Police Troop A.

He is survived by his wife and four children - two sons, ages 9 and 13, and two daughters, ages 24 and 25.

Cashin started his career in 1980 with the Metropolitan District Commission Police, and became a member of the State Police when the two agencies merged in 1992.

It's believed that he is the highest-ranking State Police officer ever to die in the line of duty in Massachusetts.

In lieu of flowers, his family asks that donations be made to the Cashin Children's Fund.

Donations can be mailed to:

*Eastern Bank, *
*c/o The Cashin Children's Fund*
*4 Federal Street, Danvers, MA *
*01923*

Video:http://wbztv.com/local/state.trooper.wake.2.922216.html

CH 5 Video:WATCH: Troopers Honor State Police Captain


----------



## Trifecta

Proud to wear the badge. Good Showing Brothers


----------



## TopCop24

MM1799 said:


> RIP Captain Cashin.
> 
> I usually laugh when someone uses the term "Trooper" when speaking of a Capt/Maj/Col. However, Captain Cashin, you are the epitome of a trooper.
> 
> You had a high enough rank to hide away anywhere in the state, on any shift, in some comfy admin position. Instead you could be found making traffic stops and backing up road troopers at 3am.
> 
> Rest assured, your family will forever be watched over and protected by those you watched over and protected.


MM I don't think any members of the MSP could have put it any better. As a C Trooper I never worked under Captain Cashin, but I ALWAYS heard him on the radio during my mid shift details. Just after break in he stopped behind me on as I was clearing a stop and he welcomed me to the ranks. During our brief conversation, where I lived and which barracks I was stationed at came up and he said don't worry you'll be home soon enough. RIP Sir you are sadly missed by all.


----------



## blueline21

Anyone here going to be at the funeral tomorrow?


----------



## Boats

They can take the stickers, take the details, but they will never take away nor experience the true meaning of honor and duty as was displayed today by all the Troopers and Officers present in Haverhill.

Boats


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Good turn out proud to have been a part of it.


----------



## CJIS

Amid sea of blue, a state trooper is recalled and mourned
Boston Globe, United States - <NOBR>8 hours ago</NOBR>
The funeral procession for State Police Captain Richard J. Cashin, which drew hundreds of law enforcement officers from across the region and country *...*
Farewell, Captain Richard Cashin <NOBR>Boston Herald</NOBR>
Veteran State Police Captain laid to rest <NOBR>NECN</NOBR>
Trooper tragically killed, laid to rest <NOBR>Providence Eyewitness News</NOBR>


----------



## dcs2244

Nice comments by our lemmings over at the Glob.

(no, not a typo...)


----------



## cc3915

*Highway overpass dedicated to fallen state trooper*

HAVERHILL - As she lifted the cloth to reveal the special sign, tears welled up in Caroline Cashin's eyes.

She was overcome by painful memories of the day her husband, State Police Capt. Richard Cashin, was killed in the line of duty. Her mood quickly changed to one of pride as dozens of members of the Massachusetts State Police Troop A - including many of the men and women her husband worked with - stood and applauded.

"When I lifted that veil it kind of hit me," she told The Eagle-Tribune afterwards. "It's been two years since Rick passed on, and when I unveiled the sign it brought back memories of that day."

Highway overpass dedicated to fallen state trooper Haverhill EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## TopCop24

mtc said:


> Yet another God awful shift I'll never forget. :sad_smile:


+1, I was on a detail and the radio transmissions were chilling


----------



## cc3915

Seems like a very fitting remembrance for Rick.


----------



## officerbob

Rest in peace Captain Cashin


----------



## cc3915

Can't believe it's been three years. Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## CJIS

Does not seem like it has been tree years at all.


----------

